# Too much flaxseed oil - yeast infection



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kind of a belated post, since Lily and I were at the vet on Friday, but wanted to post about what's going on with her.

Her skin was looking pretty icky after I got back, and I thought it was just dry skin. Gave her a bath, with flaxseed oil rinse. We went to the vet on Friday to get a check-up done after the bacterial infection. The vet was a bit suspicious about the way her skin looked and the number of quills she was losing. He took one quill and wiped it on a slide and went to look at it. When he came back, he said she had a yeast infection. I wasn't quite clear on whether this was a "in addition to" the bacterial infection, or if she didn't have a bacterial infection, it was just the yeast infection. We got another medication, it's for once a day for 30 days. I don't have it with me, so I'll update later with what it is. Vet also said no more flaxseed oil on her skin at all, only in her food. 

She's still losing quite a few quills, and she's not been eating great since I got home. She's eating enough that I haven't jumped straight to the idea of syringe-feeding, but I'm starting to consider it because her appetite's not improving, and she's only at 467 grams (vet's recommended weight was 490 grams). Looking at her tonight, she's definitely got an hourglass figure and I'm getting nervous about it. If I were to start syringe-feeding, should I just do it once a day, since she's still eating some on her own? She eats all of her insects that I give her every night (Last night she ate 7 crickets, 3 aliens, and 8 mealworms), along with a few kibble and some baby food. She won't finish the baby food either (though it's a new mix), and eats less kibble than she did before this all started before my trip. Watching her tonight after I put her back in her cage, she started guzzling from her water dish after I put her back in, which also struck me as strange. She's never drank much, and she doesn't usually drink in front of me. If she does, it's usually only a few sips. Not sure if this might be another symptom of anything or if I'm just paranoid...

Sorry for long post as well. :roll: Just starting to get pretty worried about her, and stressed out otherwise with pet-sitting, having our dog on antibiotics as well, and also taking care of a sick baby bearded dragon from work who's not doing great either. And school starts in three days too. *headdesk* And I'm more or less broke, which means I'm in trouble if Lily needs several more vet visits before when she's scheduled to go back in a month for the check-up after finishing this round of meds.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear you guys are going through this. Hope Lily makes a quick recovery and that she will give you a little break from the worry. It sounds like you are doing everything possible for her. I haven't heard or have any advice on the vet findings but hopefully someone will come along, I just wanted to drop in with well wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Hedgieonboard.  I'm really hoping things clear up soon and nothing follows after this. This winter is going to be stressful enough without having my baby still sick too. :?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

She has a yeast infection from using Flaxseed oil on her skin? Oh Brother... I wonder if that is what Little Foot's problem is. He has the same symptoms Lily does and no one can figure out what is wrong with him and I've been using Vit E oil and Jojoba every other day. Hmmmm...

well anyway, I'm sorry you are going through this; I knew what it feels like to have every animal sick, be on a limited (college student) budget, and be starting to school. I truly feel for you. Just do the best you can and keep your chin up.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry you and Lili are going through this. I hope she feels better soon. 

Whenever one of my girls has a change in appetite due to not feeling great, I pick up a can of Hill's A/D at the vet. It's very high in calories and they love how it tastes.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, so sorry about Lily's recent illnesses. Harvey and Izzy hopes she feels better soon!

Did the flaxseed oil cause the yeast infection or did she have a yeast infection and the vet advised against using flaxseed oil until she was over it? I use flaxseed rinse on Harvey and Izzy.

Feel better li'l Lily! <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I'll call my dog's vet and see if they have Hills A/D, I feel like I've checked before and they don't. I'd rather not go out to Lily's vet though, since it's further away. I think I'm going to try syringe feeding her tonight or tomorrow. I fed a few less insects last night, hoping she'd eat more baby food and/or kibble. She ate about 3/4 of her baby food, but still only 10 kibble. Haven't weighed her yet to see if she's gained any. 

It sounded like the flaxseed oil caused the yeast infection because it kept her skin too moist. He said not to use it at all again, and only put it on her food for dry skin.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry she's having such a hard time. I hope this helps.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks PJ!

I got her out for cuddles tonight and she seems to be more or less her normal self, just a bit itchy. I also wrote the name of her meds down, it's Ketoconazole. She gets .23 mL a night. She drank nearly half her bowl of water last night, so I'm waiting to see how much she drinks tonight.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Poor Lily  I hope she bounces back quickly.

Don't forget to keep us updated about her food intake and whatnot. Sometimes it can help a lot to have more than one brain thinking about her symptoms and stuff. Hang in there, girl! Lately, I know exactly how you're (probably) feeling. Big big hugs from Milly & I!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Hanhan! 

A short update for tonight - She's still not wheeling much, though I found a couple quills on her wheel from last night, which makes me think she might've ran a bit, just not enough to poop/pee. She's been doing her business in her rock garden, which means it got moved out tonight (it's full of pee) until I can clean it tomorrow. She's gonna be mad at me. :lol: 

I gave her a bath tonight, no oil or soap, just some oatmeal, trying to help get the caked dead skin off. I got a good bit of it off, with healthy pink skin underneath. She lost well over 100 quills between the bath and after. She'll lose several quills just by giving herself a brisk shake. She's getting pretty bald. :? Hoping the pink skin underneath means the medicine is helping though. Her food intake is about the same as it's been, so I still haven't resorted to syringing. Her weight is down a bit more though, to 449 grams. I'll have her with me at my aunt's this week while I take care of her mini-farm (20-25 chickens, 20 goats, 5 cats, and two dogs!), so I can keep a closer eye on her and maybe get some snuggles in. I have to work 30 hours too though, besides 20 hours of class, so I'm going to be a bit stressed, to say the least. :roll: Can't wait till this week is over already!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hang in there. It's so frustrating having a sick hedgie (not the caring for her part, but the part about not being able to ask where it hurts or how she feels). Pink skin sounds like a good thing. I hope this is working out. Praying for you and Lily. Thank you for the updates and please continue to update.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Lily's troubles! I really hope she's on the road to recovery very soon. Keep us posted! Sending hugs your way.  

I'm glad to hear about this as a possibility though. Liam and I have a vet visit tomorrow to check out his dry skin and quill loss as it's gotten much worse in the last couple of weeks. If we don't find any evidence of the usual culprits (mites, etc.) I'll have to keep this in mind.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I asked my vet (he's my neighbor so I badger him often) and he said that yeast infections occur in animals much like they do in humans (ladies might know more about this) if their skin is kept too moist it can grow yeast (especially with flax seed oil) if there is sugar in their diets (too much fruit or starches) they can grow in on their skin (instead of their..you know) but sometimes that can happen with girl hedgies and they can get uti's from it :shock: I didn't think he would know so much..


----------

